

Dieter Rams and Why Designers Will Lead the Future - joshlong
http://theindustry.cc/2013/02/04/dieter-rams-and-why-designers-will-lead-the-future/

======
capex
'Designers will lead the future' - I don't agree here. In the context of
startups, designers need to work with developers to make their ideas real,
unless they are developers too.

~~~
relaunched
Unfortunately, this is where the writers desire for a good lead in headline
bastardizes the gist of what Dieter was actually trying to say.

“…innovative design always develops in tandem with innovative technology, and
can never be an end in itself.”

The entire article is filling in the blanks from a series of quotes. At best,
the actual quote implies that design innovation and technology innovation are
50/50 partners in future products.

------
glogla
By the way, the road with trees photo might be intended just as a filler and
not an example of good design, but if it is, I would beg to differ. We have
rounds like that pretty much everywhere where I live, and the trees kill quite
a lot of people. Puting you car into a field (when you near miss deer, or druk
driver in going the opposite direction or something) and putting it into a
tree is very different.

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _and the trees kill quite a lot of people_

Er, the trees aren't "killing people," the trees are just sitting there. _The
drivers_ are driving dangerously and killing themselves (and their passengers,
and pedestrians, and bicyclists, and other drivers, and occasionally a tree or
two)...

If there's any action that needs to be taken it's to make people drive more
safely. [Part of this, incidentally, is to make roads narrower and less open,
e.g., by _adding_ trees, to reduce the impression that a road is "fast".]

~~~
glogla
You don't need to drive dangerously (unless "driving at all" means "driving
dangerously") to hit a tree, it suffices if someone else does drive
dangerously. Most people in traffic accidents are victims, not perpetrators,
and I see little point in making victims suffer.

------
fleitz
The article would be right if most people didn't buy/use horribly designed
products.

Since they do and seem to prefer saving 50 cents to using something decently
designed then we should expect good design to have almost no impact on
people's lives.

Look at the German Pavillion in Barcelona, sadly 85 years later we all live in
houses that emulate thatched roofs. Our furniture usually dates from a few
years after thatched roofs but not much.

I've recently been on a search for a can opener that opens cams with out
slipping, or jamming, I'm starting to get the feeling that I need to visit
somewhere that sells tools for professional chefs just to get something that
works. My mom has one but I've been unable to figure out what brand it is, and
the store she got hers from has since closed.

It's 2013 and most can openers don't work. We really have no hope to make
software that works.

